# Trimless Window



## Scribbler1382 (Oct 6, 2016)

I've got a weird window I'd like to finish with drywall (no sill or trim) .

But I'm not sure if I should just slap on some corner bead, mud it and paint whatever shows, or build out the frame (to cover the grooved wood in the picture around the window) and then do it. Pics attached.

Any advice appreciated. 

I'm so sick of this room, man.

Cheers,

Marty


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, I'd be trying to figure out what caused all those water stains first from the outside.
Need to add wooden jamb extensions before the sheetrock.
All that sheetrock around the window on the wall will need to be redone.


----------



## Scribbler1382 (Oct 6, 2016)

Re sheetrock: Rats. I was afraid of that. In too big a rush to be finished.

The house is 40 years old, so I'm hoping the water was from an old leak from the kitchen, which is directly upstairs. I do plan on recaulking the outside of the window, though.

Thanks.

Marty


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Ditto on the water comments above.

I have done windows with drywall returns which required shimming them out so the drywall hits the window with an even reveal all the way around and then using the plastic edging with a tear off strip against the window.

It was a royal pain in the arse to set the shims...

Use wood jamb extensions and casing to finish it.


----------



## Scribbler1382 (Oct 6, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> Use wood jamb extensions and casing to finish it.


Do you mean build it out and then use something like MDF for the casing instead of drywall?


----------

